# Another GPS Tracking Thread



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I am looking for input on what GPS tracking software/hardware you use.

I know about cell phones and yes they will be in the trucks.

What I'm looking for is:
1. Real time GPS tracking via the web
2. Daily print out of where and when a vehicle was during the day.
3. Security alert when the vehicle is idol and someone is taking it.
4. Screen in the truck for the driver to follow a route.
5. Able to program a route.

If anyone has a company that is offering these options, please let me know. Even if they are only offering some of them, let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Fleet complete, looks very extensive. And from what I hear some companies that sell gps, are actually using fleet complete for it.
Think telus has a gps setup, which is actually just fleet complete

http://www.fleetcomplete.com/


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Are all of these tracking companies from Canada? 

Thanks for the input Bruce'sEX


----------



## Operasoft (Jan 19, 2011)

QuadPlower;655629 said:


> I am looking for input on what GPS tracking software/hardware you use.
> 
> I know about cell phones and yes they will be in the trucks.
> 
> ...


Hello ,
I'm glad to see you have taken the time out of your busy schedule to see how the proper software can help you grow your business. Check out what Operasoft is all about.

Operasoft provides Residential & Municipal Snow removal Management Software. Designed with Microsoft Dynamics CRM which is an extension of your Microsoft Outlook, it provides a powerful and stable backbone to run every aspect of snow removal operations smoothly.

The software solution requires no onsite installation and handles all types of service calls, real-time dispatching, GPS tracking, contract management, invoicing and much more. It integrates with many accounting systems. Imagine having a simple view of all the snow routes displayed on Google Earth, sequencing clients in an order to optimize the number of clients per miles driven. Managing revenues per route is easy, imagine measuring revenues per mile! The leading indicator for profitability, as well as customer service.

The MODIS terminal (onboard touch screen) shows drivers their own route as well as all other routes with client comments/instructions pop-ups per location (example; where to put the snow) at their fingertips. Any driver/operator is immediately a master of all snow routes, even ones they have never driven! The dispatcher tracks route progress in real-time and can easily view route completion, open/closed service calls, and damage reports, right on Google Earth!

Operasoft gives another new tool to the dispatcher, the ability to assign operators that have completed their routes/runs to assist the less experienced operators that have not yet finished their current snow routes. It's like having more vehicles.

If you have any questions about our leading Snow Management software, please contact me at 1-888-986-7372 extension 427 or by email at [email protected]


----------



## KnowWhereBetter (Mar 13, 2009)

*Fleet route optimization and tracking*



QuadPlower;655629 said:


> I am looking for input on what GPS tracking software/hardware you use.
> 
> I know about cell phones and yes they will be in the trucks.
> 
> ...


We offer Route optimization for Snow plow routing, curb side pickup / drop-off adaptive to your changing customer base.

Resulting optimized routes are delivered to your GPS enabled android device (phone/tablet) where the driver loads and follows the route and see's customer order locations on the map. Alternately in snow plow mode, the driver sees the optimized route and service/deadhead indicators.
Geo referenced photos can be captured using the application and stored for later recall when the driver needs more visual information about the site.

Customer position lists are maintained by you and shared to us using your business methods, or optionally integrates with Google fusion tables.
Snow route optimization analysis is separate and often requires detailed requirements gathering. Our rates are reasonable and our results impressive.

Add on application (free by the way) provides simple vehicle tracking via Google maps. Register (always free) and have a look at the latest registered users at www.andsnow.com/tp

Hardware is available at your local retailer (Best buy...etc.) and our software is available from the android market.

We are a well established American company based in Cincinnati, Ohio.


----------

